# Polio : B1/Thiamin dosages and Polio



## NubianSoaps.com

Dosages of Thiamin/B1 part 1:

1cc of 500 mg/ml thiamin/B1 (from vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight.
2 and 1/2 cc of 200 mg/ml thiamine/B1 (from vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight

Regular B Complex contains 12.5mg/ml of Thiamin/B1 40 cc per 100 pounds of body weight

B Complex Plus contains 12.5 mg/ml of Thiamin/B1 40 cc per 100 pounds of body weight

Fortified Vitamin B complex contains 100mg/ml thiamin/B1 5cc per 100 pounds of body weight

Dosages of thiamin/B1 Part 2.

1cc of 200mg/ml thiamin/B1 (from the vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight.

Regular B complex contains 12.5mg/ml of thiamin/B1 so 16cc per 100 pounds of body weight.
B Complex Plus contains 12.5 mg/ml of Thiamin/ B1 so 16cc per 100 pounds of body weight.

Fortified Vitamin B complex contains 100 mg/ml Thiamin/B1 2cc per 100 pounds of body weight.

*****************************************************************

"The textbook dose of thiamine for polio is 10 mg/kg (100lbs is about 44.5 kg, so 445 mg thiamine at 100 mg/ml is about 4.5 cc of straight thiamine per 100 lbs of animal) IV to start, then repeat every6 hours (subsequent shots can be IM or SQ) for a day or so. The Dex(dexamethasone) at the dose you used was good (4.5 ccs IM). I don't normally give antibiotics for polio. Once they show marked improvement,I usually just continue the thiamine beyond the first round of injections. Sometimes they stay blind or partially blind for a while but still recover. If they've been off feed for a while, the lactobaccilus/ electrolyte/ transfaunation with rumen contents from another animal (stealing cud from another animal and giving it to the sick one) approach is also useful to speed recovery - if not eating,they won't be making B-vitamins in the rumen like they should and I would be tempted to give some B-vitamin shots until they were on feed again."


----------



## goatkid

*Re: B1/Thiamin dosages*

My vet would be more inclined to think like your vet. When I told him a goat breeder told me to give an adult Boer doe 5 cc, he said that wouldn't hurt her because they pee out the excess, but that she didn't need that much for treatment. The stuff he gives me is 200mg/ml. I usually treat the goats with 2cc. if they are acting off. When I had a kid who actually was displaying signs of polio, I gave her 2cc 3 times a day for the first day, twice a day the second day and then 1cc a day for the next couple of days. The goat got well and stayed well. Kathie


----------



## Sondra

*Re: B1/Thiamin dosages*

Keep in mind that B1 (thiamin) is the drug of choice and everyone should try to get a Vet RX for it. Overuse of the complex B Vit puts a very heavy load on the kidneys because of the B12 so if you must use the Fortified B Complex or the B Complex Plus then get your doses correct.


----------

